# CSVview.vbs



## volker (28 Januar 2006)

gelöscht


----------



## Oberchefe (29 Januar 2006)

> welches keiner brauchen kann ausser ich.



also ich nehme in so einem Fall einfach Excel?


----------



## sps-concept (29 Januar 2006)

*csv*

ja sorry Volker,

ich nehme da auch Excel oder einen csv-Editor. Und da hab ich keine vbs-Dateien und muss keine bat-Dateien umschreiben. Die DOS-Zeiten sind doch vorbei, oder?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## zotos (29 Januar 2006)

Zum VB-Script: Ich habe oft mit Maschinen zutun die mit einem PC ausgestattet sind und die Daten in einem CSV Format ausspucken bzw. einlesen. Da Excel nun mal auch nicht gerade ein Freeware-Tool ist und auch in der Ressourcenbetrachtung nicht gerade ein Schlankes Tool ist denke ich dass dieses VB-Script wohl seine Berechtigung hat und ein Mensch auf dieser Welt kann es ja wohl gebrauchen (der Autor).


----------



## volker (29 Januar 2006)

gelöscht


----------



## volker (29 Januar 2006)

gelöscht


----------

